# helping BCS colony to thrive



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

A while ago i bought a small colony of crystal black shrimp and within a couple of months a few shrimplets were born. Unfortunately reproduction halted. Not much has changed in my tank since they were introduced. Could it be that the relocation into a new tank triggered the breeding once and the steady conditions held them back? Either way, i would like the colony to thrive. What can i do to further their reproduction? I know that these shrimp prefer the water soft, slightly-acidic. My water could be a bit softer than the current GH 9, TDS can be lower too. But what are the key factors? Tips are welcome.


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

CBS/CRS tend to like lower a GH 5-6 and KH 0-1 in my own personal experience.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay and what is the source of food?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I have Fluval Shimp granuals and Jakes Veggie sticks. I feed every other day ish. Otherwise the forage on biofilm.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can also feed frozen blanched/ boiled spinach works really good. What are youur water params?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Bacon5 said:


> You can also feed frozen blanched/ boiled spinach works really good. What are youur water params?


Blanched spinach is a good one. Just don't over feed and don't feed to much protein.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Feeding spinach is a tip i will try out as this type of food will be less popular with the other tank inhabitants. This actually might work.

My tank parameters are as follows:
TMP 77 Fahrenheit / 25 Celsius
GH 9 
KH 5
TDS 240ppm
No3/Po4/Fe - <5/<1/<0.1

Any more tips to enhance the breeding ?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

I would lower the temp 5*


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Lower the Gh to 5, kh 0-1 and TDS around 170. Temperature needs to be around 72 and I noticed that your nitrate is 5? CRS/CBS do not tolerate nitrates, I always try to keep it as close to 0 as possible.
I bet temp and nitrates are the main reason why they are stagnant. Lower Gh and Kh is important too


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

Definitley need to lower the ph.


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

sorry I meant GH.


----------

